# Sleepy Hollow



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

OK, I enjoyed this; it was fun. The cast is great, the dialog is very "Wheedon-like", which is a good thing. The two leads won me over very quickly. But the concept is preposterous, and will probably collapse under its own weight at some point; I am not sure how the writers can be inventive enough 22 times a season for multiple seasons to even make it to season 2 under these corners that they have already painted themselves into. Here's hoping they overcome any fears I might have. There were a lot of WTF? moments, but I just saw the entire series _Under the Dome _so I am getting used to that. Still fun. My only regret <minor spoiler alert> is that two wonderful and accomplished actors who appeared in this pilot will apparently not be around for the rest of the series. Ironically, two we have never before heard of, will. FOX needs a hit; I'm rooting for this one.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I enjoy the opener and hope the writers can work out a credible line base on the premise. If anything else I sure I will enjoy the nitpicking a la "Under The Dome"


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I was OK until I saw the headless horseman with a shotgun and M16. I didn't like that. Besides that I enjoyed it and am looking forward to what ahead (no pun intended :lol 

Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I still need to watch it, but I'm kinda hesitated on this one. Fox does good slapstick humors, but when it comes to dramas, almost all of them fizzles out.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

mrro82 said:


> I was OK until I saw the headless horseman with a shotgun and M16.


That was puzzling to me, too. Apparently he/it adapts quickly to technology.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

That was puzzling to me, too. Apparently he/it adapts quickly to technology.

It's curious since he's never seen them before. How could he load them let alone use them? A musket sure. M16 not so much. I hope this doesn't continue. 
Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

mrro82 said:


> It's curious since he's never seen them before. How could he load them let alone use them? A musket sure. M16 not so much. I hope this doesn't continue.
> Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.


I'm trying to imagine a possible scenario where the horseman is more of an omnipresent evil force, or something, and doesn't have constraints of knowledge. (it's a stretch). Or maybe just quickly assumes present day evil. 
Maybe it was just a glaring oversight by the writers.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmm. We've got a headless horseman running around trying to find his head. Before we worry about how he knows how to fire a modern weapon shouldn't we figure out how he knows where to aim any weapon at all?


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

It looks like a gun. I don't thing he is going to point it at himself. The rest is easy.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

But he has no eyes.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

gpg said:


> But he has no eyes.


Then Ichabod Crane has nothing to worry about if the headless horsemen can not see him.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

mrro82 said:


> I was OK until I saw the headless horseman with a shotgun and M16. I didn't like that. Besides that I enjoyed it and am looking forward to what ahead (no pun intended :lol
> 
> Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.





juniormaj said:


> That was puzzling to me, too. Apparently he/it adapts quickly to technology.





mrro82 said:


> It's curious since he's never seen them before. How could he load them let alone use them? A musket sure. M16 not so much. I hope this doesn't continue.
> Sent from the other side of the Milky Way with my S4.





juniormaj said:


> I'm trying to imagine a possible scenario where the horseman is more of an omnipresent evil force, or something, and doesn't have constraints of knowledge. (it's a stretch). Or maybe just quickly assumes present day evil.
> Maybe it was just a glaring oversight by the writers.





gpg said:


> Hmmm. We've got a headless horseman running around trying to find his head. Before we worry about how he knows how to fire a modern weapon shouldn't we figure out how he knows where to aim any weapon at all?





gpg said:


> But he has no eyes.





yosoyellobo said:


> Then Ichabod Crane has nothing to worry about if the headless horsemen can not see him.


Are any of you even paying attention, or are all your eyes rolled back too far? He's one of the four horseman of the apocalypse, Death. Since when do supernatural beings need logic?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

balboadave said:


> Are any of you even paying attention, or are all your eyes rolled back too far? He's one of the four horseman of the apocalypse, Death. Since when do supernatural beings need logic?


Yeah, he is one of the four horsemen and that was what made this show for me.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Yeah, he is one of the four horsemen and that was what made this show for me.


They had me at Sleepy Hallow.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I thought about checking this show out but then I decided I was making this one subject to my "must be renewed for season 2 rule". I'll catch up over next summer if it does.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It is terrible unbelievable. Taking the Sleepy Hollow horseman and making him one of the Four Horsemen from Revelation is the corruption of two great literary works into a pile of junk called a Hollywood script.

My money is on, it will be gone by Halloween.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> It is terrible unbelievable. Taking the Sleepy Hollow horseman and making him one of the Four Horsemen from Revelation is the corruption of two great literary works into a pile of junk called a Hollywood script.
> 
> My money is on, it will be gone by Halloween.


Speaking of people on their high horses.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

One of my favorite lines was said by Ichabod Crane when he bought a pastry. It was a long the lines of "A ten percent levy on baked goods? The revolution was started because of a levy of two percent" and another was when he fired his gun and the girl said why didn't you shoot again and he was bewildered at the fact the the gun could fire more than one shot. He has been asleep basically for what 250 years. There is going to be tons of material that can be written in like the first time he sees an escalator or modern indoor plumbing. the telephone tv and movies. Computers. All things of unimaginable wonder to someone who has no idea what any of those things are. I really loved the Starbucks jab. There is a Starbucks on that corner and another on that corner. Is it a law that there be a Starbucks on every corner he asks. I really hope this show sticks around but it being on FOX makes me think this show will beheaded by mid season.....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> One of my favorite lines was said by Ichabod Crane when he bought a pastry. It was a long the lines of "A ten percent levy on baked goods? The revolution was started because of a levy of two percent" and another was when he fired his gun and the girl said why didn't you shoot again and he was bewildered at the fact the the gun could fire more than one shot. He has been asleep basically for what 250 years. There is going to be tons of material that can be written in like the first time he sees an escalator or modern indoor plumbing. the telephone tv and movies. Computers. All things of unimaginable wonder to someone who has no idea what any of those things are. I really loved the Starbucks jab. There is a Starbucks on that corner and another on that corner. Is it a law that there be a Starbucks on every corner he asks. I really hope this show sticks around but it being on FOX makes me think this show will beheaded by mid season.....


To me the show has great potential for clever, sophistication, in its subtle comedy as well as placing the so-called Easter Eggs for fans to look for. But people will have to get beyond the need to suspend belief a bit. And yes, I'll take bets on when Fox will move it to Friday after "Bones" which is getting moved to Friday after baseball playoffs.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

phrelin said:


> To me the show has great potential for clever, sophistication, in its subtle comedy as well as placing the so-called Easter Eggs for fans to look for. But people will have to get beyond the need to suspend belief a bit. And yes, I'll take bets on when Fox will move it to Friday after "Bones" which is getting moved to Friday after baseball playoffs.


Uhg the Friday Night death spot. Some shows could carry a Friday night but those are few and fr between. I am angered that FOX has chosen to schedule Rasing Hope on Friday night. I am actually betting that either Dads or Brooklyn 99 ngets the ax soon and that FOX will put Raising Hope back on Tuesday night. I know it was never a ratings grabber and the only reason we are getting a fifth season is probably for the syndication of the show. I am foolish enough to think that it will get enough ratings points to eek out sixth season but I also want win the lotto as well.........


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> Uhg the Friday Night death spot. Some shows could carry a Friday night but those are few and fr between. I am angered that FOX has chosen to schedule Rasing Hope on Friday night. I am actually betting that either Dads or Brooklyn 99 ngets the ax soon and that FOX will put Raising Hope back on Tuesday night. I know it was never a ratings grabber and the only reason we are getting a fifth season is probably for the syndication of the show. I am foolish enough to think that it will get enough ratings points to eek out sixth season but I also want win the lotto as well.........


How old is the cute little girl? She should be going to school by now. I might start watching again.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

John Noble (Fringe's Walter Bishop) has been signed as a recurring guest star. Looking forward to seeing him again.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Joss lives!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

balboadave said:


> John Noble (Fringe's Walter Bishop) has been signed as a recurring guest star. Looking forward to seeing him again.


Well that definitely makes me a little more interested in this show! John Noble deserved to win every acting award available to him for his portrayal of Walter Bishop! Unfortunately Fringe was the wrong kind of show with marginal ratings to garner him much attention along those lines.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The horseman adapting to 21st century weapons was not as unbelievable as the police captain flip flopping by the end of a single episode on the word of a couple of cops witness report at night.

Yep, this would be best called a mini-series. It won't survive the year.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

With it's 3.5/9 - 10.10 ratings (final adjusted) I wouldn't write this show off ... yet. I never know what will survive.

In January 2013 "The Following" premiered with 3.2/8 - 10.42 ratings and is coming back.

In September 2012 "The Mob Doctor" premiered to 1.5/4 - 5.11 ratings and clearly was DOA.

On the other hand January 2012 "Alcatraz" premiered with 3.3/8 -10.05 ratings and isn't coming back.

And in September 2011 "Terra Nova" premiered with 3.1/8 - 9.22 and became one of those really expensive, poorly managed efforts.

It depends entirely on how bad the impact will be with the "Where's Waldo" Fox-Sports-controlled scheduling system Fox uses to make up for the fact that their programming draws mediocre ratings because of the "Where's Waldo" scheduling system (except for "American Idol" which will either recover from its slow death spiral or not).

We know that they will premier the J.J. Abrams robots/cops scifi crime procedural "Almost Human" in the 8 pm slot on November 4 changing the lead-in. And the Fox schedule has "Sleepy Hollow" repeated each week on Friday at 9 pm.

"Sleepy Hollow" is a quirky scifi/fantasy that could work since it's not horrendously expensive.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I enjoyed the Sleepy Hollow premier episode much more than I thought I would. I liked to the two lead actors immensely. Good humor, fast-paced action. I'm in.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> [...]
> 
> "Sleepy Hollow" is a quirky scifi/fantasy that could work since it's not horrendously expensive.


That's probably why I'm liking it. My mind just relaxes. When it's funny, I laugh ... when it's not, I remind myself that it's just a scifi/fantasy that should not be taken seriously.

No muss, no fuss ... something like what_ Firefly _was like - although the similarities are probably accidental.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That's probably why I'm liking it. My mind just relaxes. When it's funny, I laugh ... when it's not, I remind myself that it's just a scifi/fantasy that should not be taken seriously.

No muss, no fuss ... something like what Firefly was like - although the similarities are probably accidental.


While I will keep watching it, I definitely don't think it is on the level of Firefly. I do like the concept, but there are some small quirks that are getting to me. The idea that the Sheriff drives around with a LT as his partner and then it seems like the Captain is from a whole different department. If not, the LT wouldn't have had to explain to him that she was the Sheriff's partner. So, if the Captain is from a different department, there is no real explanation as to how the two departments are working. It seems like the main character is a deputy with the Westchester County Sheriff's Office and the Captain is part of the Sleepy Hollow Police Department or is it the other way around?

I do think there will be some good lines in this show.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The Merg said:


> While I will keep watching it, I definitely don't think it is on the level of Firefly. I do like the concept, but there are some small quirks that are getting to me. The idea that the Sheriff drives around with a LT as his partner and then it seems like the Captain is from a whole different department. If not, the LT wouldn't have had to explain to him that she was the Sheriff's partner. So, if the Captain is from a different department, there is no real explanation as to how the two departments are working. It seems like the main character is a deputy with the Westchester County Sheriff's Office and the Captain is part of the Sleepy Hollow Police Department or is it the other way around?
> 
> I do think there will be some good lines in this show.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


No, of course it's not at the level of _Firefly_. For that to happen, it would have to have been written by Joss - and it wasn't. It only hints at that, but it's funny just the same. When it stops being funny, I'll tune something else in.

I'll keep watching, too ... but I'll leave the plotline nitpicking to others.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

It's just a flesh wound!

I'm just saying...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This week's episode not so impressive. IMHO, of course. :grin:


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

phrelin said:


> This week's episode not so impressive. IMHO, of course. :grin:


Ditto. I felt there was quite a drop in quality, especially in terms of pacing.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

tsmacro said:


> ...John Noble deserved to win every acting award available to him for his portrayal of Walter Bishop! Unfortunately Fringe was the wrong kind of show with marginal ratings to garner him much attention along those lines.


Very well said; I could not agree more. Why he did not win the supporting actor Emmy 5 years in a row is highway robbery. Not even nominated, IIRC. Maybe you are correct and it is all about who is watching.

Sometimes shows shoot their wad in the pilot, and then have no ammo to reload for the next few eps. This may be a case of that. I still think it is worth hanging in for a while.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with phrelin 100% ... it seemed to have lost something. IMO the humor was not spontaneous and it lacked subtlety.

TomCat might have hit it on the head:

_"Sometimes shows shoot their wad in the pilot, and then have no ammo to reload for the next few eps. This may be a case of that. I still think it is worth hanging in for a while."_

I have no problem with Noble joining the cast of SH, as long as he doesn't do that horrible _Vincent Price-esque _thing he did in _Dark Matters_.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought the 3rd episode was quite a bit better than the second. So far I'd rate them something like this...

1st episode - 4/5
2nd episode - 2/5
3rd episode - 3/5


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Reaper said:


> I thought the 3rd episode was quite a bit better than the second. So far I'd rate them something like this...
> 
> 1st episode - 4/5
> 2nd episode - 2/5
> 3rd episode - 3/5


Looks like TomCat has his finger on the pulse of this one.

I have it in the can, Reaper. Does it still have humor in it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's already been renewed for a second season.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2013/10/03/sleppy-hollow-renewed-for-season-2-by-fox/206774/


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

No it is not a funny show, it's a drama. And has been quite good.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A drama can have humor, a comedy can have drama.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> A drama can have humor, a comedy can have drama.


dpeters11: Exactly.

Rascal01: I beg to differ.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Henry said:


> I have it in the can, Reaper. Does it still have humor in it?


Yes, it does. I think that aspect of it is pretty good.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Reaper said:


> Yes, it does. I think that aspect of it is pretty good.


Thanks.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For the record, Fox renewed "Sleepy Hollow" at the end of last week. It will go 13 episodes this year and return next year.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I finally got around to giving this one a shot. I gave it 2 episodes. It's been deleted.

It's trying to be too many things at once...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I finally got around to giving this one a shot. I gave it 2 episodes. It's been deleted.
> 
> It's trying to be too many things at once...


It is still going to be here if you want to come back.

It has everything the American public wants.
Religious references and a simple story that everyone can follow along with with plenty of CGI action.

It even has a main character that most of us can pronounce.

I cannot even remember an episode where my brain has to make any effort to understand the plot.
I suspect it will be around for years.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I absolutely *love* Ichabod's habit of correcting people's impression of history - like Paul Revere's ride, scolding the guide for saying "The British were coming" when the alarm was "The Regulars are coming" - because were STILL BRITISH then - and pointing out that Revere never finished the ride!


----------

